# quickcert



## kjh930 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been investigating getting some training for some certification through some courses/online courses. I went to this one website that seemed pretty good, quickcert... I've gotten 1-2 emails regarding their program, and I just had an indepth conversation regarding possible online training I could do for just for today and tomorrow, $450, down from the regular $900 over the next two days... They sound pretty thorough, but I checked online and the reports of it being a scam are fairly prevalent. However, I have noticed as well that there have been positive reviews. Has anyone else heard anything or experienced regarding quickcert? I'm desperate to get atleast A+ if not Network+ and MSCE to contribute to my resume by December this year so I don't have to get re-certified every 3 years... 

I'm definitely will to spend the money to get proper training, I just don't know if it's worth it on quickcert. Anyone know any other good training packages?


----------

